# Leash anger



## axxl (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello!

I've been taking Pepper (he's a 10 week old miniature poodle) out into our backyard on a leash to try to keep him to a small area to go, but in the last day or so he's started going a bit crazy on the leash, snarling and running away with it and biting. And he seems to have gotten scared of me too since I'm holding it and it's holding him back and I've tried calming him down. We have a large yard and he wants to go and explore the whole thing and eat the neighbor's cats' poop etc. I'm worried he's going to associate me negatively when I stop him from doing those things with the leash. Should I just not worry about taking him out on the leash until he's more calm? I've tried taking a tug toy out with me but he doesn't seem to care about the toy outside.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't have any experience with this problem so my suggestion may not be effective. I know others here who are knowledgeable will post with good ideas. I never had this with our previous tpoo years ago and I got our minipoo Babykins when she was 11 months - so never faced your problem.

One thing you could do is walk Pepper in the house a little bit with the leash and give him treats so he associates it with treats - and not just limitations on not letting him run free in the yard. In the first training place I went to they taught us to train heeling by actually walking backwards with the dog on a leash walking towards us - as we fed treats. After two weeks we added in a turn so the dog was at our side.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I doubt I would take the leash off and let him win. I start all mine puppies or adults with a leach on in the house, and let them drag it around, then pick it up and walk outside with them, I do not let them off if they trough a fit. Others will have more ideas, with treats, I only use treats for potty, sitting, recall training.


----------



## axxl (Dec 12, 2016)

Hmm, ok, I won't let him win  Puppy school doesn't start until January, hopefully I won't teach him too many bad habits by then .

When he's throwing a fit, do I just wait? I tried just standing on the leash. Last time it was going on 8 or 9 minutes of him throwing himself around in a panic with the leash (was hoping he would tire out and I could praise him then) until I took him inside to time him out in the baby-gated kitchen.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I would let him run around with the leash on inside so that he gets used to it, also tire him out with play before trying to walk him might help


----------



## axxl (Dec 12, 2016)

Yeah I can't walk him yet as his second round of vaccines will be next week, this is just trying to play in the yard. I think maybe I'm moving too fast on trying to get him to come to me and should just reserve that for inside training for now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If you want to practice "come" you can do that in a enclosed area, I practiced training "come here " in my bathroom. It all takes time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Have you tried using a longline on him in the backyard? I still use a 30ft longline when I sit on my patio as I live in an Apt ..............it gives my girl a bit of freedom yet keeps her safe. Also like others have mentioned, let him wear his leash in the house sometimes just to get used to it. He's still sooo young!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 4 acre yard and didn't use a leash for quite a while. My puppy didn't stray far and we began practicing recall, happy reunions, potty praise. Of course, if your yard isn't fenced that's another matter. I put a slip lead on him for our socialization outings, but mostly carried him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

First, he isn't angry about the leash or you. He is confused and frustrated. I would let him get used to the leash as twyla and skylar suggested. Give him a chance to help him learn to think the leash is a positive experience. Put it on inside and just let it lay across your hand and apply no pressure. Treat your pup for remaining relaxed about its presence. Repeat this off and on throughout the day until that gets zero response then step up to a tiny bit of a pull, just enough to see the collar twist on pup's neck in response, but no pressure on collar. Keep gradually stepping up the interactivity of the leash and collar. Since he already seems to have a bit of a negative association with the go slowly and make sure he gives no adverse reaction before going to the next step. Work towards being able to apply a little pressure and get him to take steps.

When Javelin was a pup I used back yard time to develop centripetal attraction for me. With most puppies this is easy since you anchor their universe at this point. I did a lot of work where I just "ran away" from Javvy when he was very young. He always followed me. I would not use an order (come or here) unless you know the pup will actually come. Make a super huge party when he does so he knows that was a good response. Make sure that the party ends with you telling him to go off to play so that he doesn't think coming to you ends fun time. Make sure you frequently put your hand on your pup's collar to teach him collar touches are non threatening and don't end fun.

Don't panic! Just because your class doesn't start until January doesn't mean you will ruin your pup. In the meantime if you have more questions, we are always just a screen away.


----------



## axxl (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reassurances! When we run around the yard he definitely follows most of the time. When he tries to chew on the plants or digs up some cat poop I do a quick 'Ah!', try just picking him up, holding him for a few and carrying him elsewhere then putting him down. I'm hoping that he learns that it's not what I want but it's not an end to play time? He usually runs back and we repeat the experience a few times. 

Anyway, I'll try not to overload with questions, it's just useful to get feedback on all the new stuff going on


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poodles are Velcro dogs. I was so frightened that I would lose my black puppy in the dark and it never happened. He was rarely more than a few feet away


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

"_Anyway, I'll try not to overload with questions, it's just useful to get feedback on all the new stuff going on_ "

Don't worry about asking what you need to ask. I tell my students at my classes, both dog training and at the college, that there are no stupid questions aside from those that were burning on your tongue that never got asked. One of the great things about this forum is that it becomes a great way to crowd source ideas for things you may not be familiar with for yourself. I am about to change to home cooking for my dogs because they all have an array of food sensitivities/intolerances and the folks here have helped me tremendously with my decision making.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think lettng him run off-leash in your yard is "letting him win" - more letting him be a puppy, and learn the way that puppies learn, For a pup, or any untrained dog, the natural reaction to pressure is to pull in the opposite direction, and most will instinctively fight restraint until they have learned that it is nothing to worry about. Walking on a leash is a thoroughly unnatural behaviour that we humans expect of our dogs to keep them safe.

I always found it easiest to teach a "With me" cue off leash before introducing the leash itself. As Lily says, lots of games emphasising that being close to you is the most fun and the most rewarding thing ever will really pay off in future - Follow the leader, Chase, Hide and seek, walking beside you off leash as you change pace and direction, all reinforced with praise and giggles and treats, so that when you do put the leash on he already knows what to do. This time at home and in the yard is your opportunity to really build that bond, and establish cues against the time you both hit the much greater distractions of the street, park and puppy class!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just looked through the earlier posts again and I think I missed how young Pepper is the first time I read your OP. So he hasn't been home long at all then! You are the only thing that is familiar to him in a world that has nothing to do with his newborn weeks. He will want to be with you more than anything. Take great advantage of that to build your foundational bonds. While it sounds counterintuitive, run away and make silly clucking noises and the like and you will be making yourself fun and interesting. I still do lots of games in training that involve sending my dogs away and calling them back.

In the video I am linking to the first exercise I do with my boy Javelin is called "Get It, Get It." I am using bits of string cheese, but you could use bits of kibble (take it from baby dog's daily ration) for a baby dog. You make sure the dog sees you throw the treat as you say "get it" and let the dog go grab the treat. As soon as he has gotten the treat call his name and he will reorient towards you and return. As soon as he gets back to you show him that you are throwing another treat in a different direction. Repeat, repeat, repeat.... Javvy loves this game and has a super reliable recall because of it. Do the game in a place where it will be easy for your pup to follow the treat visually to where it lands (kitchen or other room with a floor rather than carpet).


----------

